# OT Guys keep your slotcars in a suitcase.



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Never know when you will be caught. :jest: 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5965318755&rd=1 


Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a Model Motoring fan. Maybe he was able to sneak out the real collectable ones.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Moral of this story is if you love your slots "DON"T CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE"

Now if she really wanted it to be painful she should put a buy me now for $.25 on each car.

Its nice to day dream

Roger Corrie


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Husbands first step to " heart attack ".. :drunk:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's friggen hilarious. I wonder if that could be used in court as evidence of "spousal hobby abuse"? Man there's a ton of them if you look at seller's other items.

Reminds me of this classic photo-


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I ain't buying that story.
What slot guy ONLY collects Model Motoring?
This is a Dealer getting creative trying to move some product. Also note they are in California, home of MM.
Maybe some spares/Rejects out of box bought direct from MM.

Just my Opinion, Your Mileage May vary!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think it's a gimmick.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am good to MY TM. We buy each-other slotcars and slot-stuff.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I also think its a gimmick. got a few on my watch list though, hehe. I did notice she signed up on fleabay sept 2001, and she has a feedback of 1


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Each one of these has aluminum rims, plus, who's going to cheat on "sexycissy"? The actual moral of the story is: Show me a beautiful woman, and I'll show you a guy that's tired of putting up with her crap just to say you been with her! (toned down to keep vulgarities off the board)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sexycissy might not BE so sexxy, yaknow? Don't those pics look like it is the same set of aluminum wheels on every one? This guy is body-swappin' and it aint with another chick! 9.99 starting bid? No. Small groups, maybe. Nice idea I guess. Typical guy exicution. Not smooth enough to be a woman doing it.
Just my buck and a quarter.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Someone let us know who the checks get made out to...
Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*She Added More Cars*

She listed more cars. There's a WS2000 GTO among them. This guy really liked the MM's.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*More Cars*

She currently has 500 cars listed.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hmmm, after posting here that she only had 1 feedback, her feedback has become "private".


----------



## NewEraXmod (Mar 26, 2005)

WOW that sucks all those cars gone....glad im only 14 and not married if I had a wife who sold my stuff id kill her. Probably is a gimmik i looked at everyone of those car all the same rims and nothing changes....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Look at how much this seller is getting for cars I can put together for $30 including the rims. There are 5 that went for over $50. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5965316614


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> hmmm, after posting here that she only had 1 feedback, her feedback has become "private".


 I bet that 1 hidden feedback says "Thanks for the sweet smelling panties, they arrived in great shape" LOL


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

If i was getting one of each color i would of left them in the boxes,or did MM just run out of plastic cases. Either way someone is just wanting to clean up off our hobby(Got me wonderin')


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
It looks like MM is dumping some stuff under an assumed name........again. They did that same thing a little over a year ago, under another name and excuse. 

Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> It looks like MM is dumping some stuff under an assumed name........again. They did that same thing a little over a year ago, under another name and excuse.
> 
> Larry


 Great, but why is this guy swapping bodies for the pics? My monitor is vary sharp and clear. Those ARE the exact same wheels in all of the pics.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*I asked this question.*

I asked :

"Do all the slot cars you are selling come with the
rims shown in their picture?"

Reply:

"Yes as pictured.......Cissy"

The name that comes up on my email is Luanne.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

odd.....very odd. Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I know why her feedback is off , didnt want the ex to see how much she made off HIS cars


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

This guy got into trouble because he likes a little variety, yet when it comes to slot cars he's a one trick pony right down to the rims? If it's not MM it's somebody that has a MM dealership. Ask seller if divorce has reached settlement? If not how can she sell hubby's cars? Pleeeeease!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright alright i confess i purchased one of those cars. but not for the stupid prices they were going for. mine came in under $15. anyway, when i received it last week it had a carefully typed 2" x 2" note in it that said something like "thank you for helping me secure my future". could it be possible? all i know is that the other chick better be real good  to make up for the loss of all those cars!!!!!!!!!

jason


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The other woman probably has a collection of original Tjets - MIP! 

--fordcowboy


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Gear Head said:


> Alright alright i confess i purchased one of those cars. but not for the stupid prices they were going for. mine came in under $15. anyway, when i received it last week it had a carefully typed 2" x 2" note in it that said something like "thank you for helping me secure my future". could it be possible? all i know is that the other chick better be real good  to make up for the loss of all those cars!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jason


Cool Man that was just to weird. I glad people are getting their cars because that had scam written all over it . 500 mm all at once with alu rims all colors starting at 9.99 . then nothing and private feedback too. Made me wonder.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Hey GH, did your car come with the aluminum wheels? Just wondering.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*MM Divorce Auctions*

I won a purple mustang from this lady, and not only did the car come with aluminum axles and wheels, it also came with 2 pairs of Thunderslicks. With shipping, I paid $15.85.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

yup...aluminum wheels and all


----------

